# Thrush while on stims



## Janieb (Oct 10, 2002)

Peter 

Sorry to post this at lunchtime!!

Bah humbug, I've gone and got thrush whilst on day 10 of stims. My clinic say I can take one Canesten pessary as a one off. I don't like the idea of taking it but I cannot put up with itching for weeks and surely if I take it tonight it will be out of my sytem by egg collection which is hopefully friday?

Is the the high oestrogen levels that trigger it?

My gp said it cannot get through the cervix when I was prescribed some last summer when ttc'ing naturally.

Thanks, you are a star as a lot of the ladies say

Jane (itch itch)


----------



## peter (Oct 2, 2002)

Please see my comments in your text:



Janieb said:


> Peter
> 
> Sorry to post this at lunchtime!!
> 
> ...


----------



## Janieb (Oct 10, 2002)

Peter

Just a quickie, how could it affect the embryo culture when surely neither the eggs nor the embryos come into contact with the vagina, only "pass through" as I understand?

Thanks, Jane


----------



## peter (Oct 2, 2002)

Dear Janie,

Any infection in that area can contaminate instruments which in turn can get into the embryo culture.

Regards,

Peter



Janieb said:


> Peter
> 
> Just a quickie, how could it affect the embryo culture when surely neither the eggs nor the embryos come into contact with the vagina, only "pass through" as I understand?
> 
> Thanks, Jane


----------

